# anything close to maine?



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i'd love to go to a convention or something but i haven't heard of anything close to maine, money's kinda tight for too much traveling


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

gathering this year is in SALEM ma. JUly 21-2007 10 am to 4 pm -- heres the link:
http://www.hauntclub.net/frame_set.html

What do you consider close?


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

thanks, mass is probably as far i could go at this point


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

I didn't see anything on the site about this year's gathering, so here's the latest email I had from them:

** The New England Haunter's Gathering part 7 **
Once again in Witch City Salem, MA!

Part 7! I can?t believe it myself, but it?s true. The East Coast Haunt
Club will host The New England Haunter's Gathering part 7 in Salem, MA!


WHEN.......: Saturday, July 21st, 2007
WHERE .....: Ward II Social Club | 13 East Collins Street | Salem, MA 01970
TIME.......: 10am - 4pm
ADMISSION..: $20
AGE LIMIT..: Ages 13 and over only please.
RSVP.......: [email protected]

Please don?t forget to RSVP so we know how much food to order!



** So far on the agenda....

Haunter?s Hangout: ** This worked out great last year, let?s keep it going! **
Please bring one of your homemade props, decorations or special
effects and be apart of the spooky show-n-tell. * This agenda item
will depend on the amount of participation.


** Presenters: TBA

** Other information....

Door Prizes - You don?t have to be a business to donate a door prize.
Whether you own a business or simply have a prize to contribute, the
East Coast Haunt Club and its gathering attendees would appreciate any
donation! Please contact [email protected] !


** For more detail on the days events visit www.hauntclub.net and
click on ?2007? **

** To RSVP e-mail: [email protected] **

** Check our website: www.hauntclub.net **


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

well i guess there's not much around here, bummer. i wish i had the money to travel to other things maybe next year


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Horrorfind Weekends 8
August 10-12th
Hunt Valley (just 30 min. North of Baltimore), Maryland

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/state/maryland/august/


----------

